# Sears Small 1/2" Shaper-Looking for More Bits



## thevillageclockmaker (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a small 1/2" Sears Shaper that works fine and was wondering if anyone out there had any bits they would like to part with?


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Travis
What is the difference between the standard router bit, and the shaper that you own? I thought that they would use a standard bit as well, or am i wrong?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Travis

Are you using a cutter with a 1/2" hole in them or the 1/2" shank router bits in your shaper ?



==========


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

The old Sears shaper I had used the 1/2" cutters, and the shaft was fixed, and didn't take the adapters to allow the use of router bits! I made a 3/4 collar for it, but the motor couldn't handle the larger cutters.
Harry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> The old Sears shaper I had used the 1/2" cutters, and the shaft was fixed, and didn't take the adapters to allow the use of router bits! I made a 3/4 collar for it, but the motor couldn't handle the larger cutters.
> Harry


Hi Harry - If I read you right, part of the armature is also the arbor? I dunno, I've got an old craftsman shaper/router that will take the 1/4 and 1/2" colletts as well as a 1/2" arbor. I guess yours won't do that.
MLCS has some cutters that they sell with bushings for 1/2" arbors but I suspect you would need to stay with the very small ones. I think it said the smallest was 2-3/8". What size motor do you have on yours?


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

John,
I gave that one away 5 yrs ago. I think it only had a 1/2 hp. motor. It had belt driven arbor, with a 1/2 shaft. with 1/2-20NF threads. no way to put a collet on it at that time. Was not an easy machine to use, but it did have a nice split fence, wish I had kept that.
The more expensive cutters come with reducers but I would not use them on that little fellow. 
useless info: my son has a old 5 hp shaper with a one inch shaft, with a 6" cutter it sounds like a airplane. That sucker scares me!
Later
Harry


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> John,
> I gave that one away 5 yrs ago. I think it only had a 1/2 hp. motor. It had belt driven arbor, with a 1/2 shaft. with 1/2-20NF threads. no way to put a collet on it at that time. Was not an easy machine to use, but it did have a nice split fence, wish I had kept that.
> The more expensive cutters come with reducers but I would not use them on that little fellow.
> useless info: my son has a old 5 hp shaper with a one inch shaft, with a 6" cutter it sounds like a airplane. That sucker scares me!
> ...


6" cutter whizzing around scares me to just think about it 
I've still got the old craftsman. Sitting in the corner. Think it will be there awhile unless somebody comes along to adopt it. Fence was the main thing I didn't like, very limited adjustment. Bit height was number 2, coarse and not terribly repeatable.


----------

